# New knife



## Fsyxxx (Aug 14, 2015)

here is my latest. I'd say I made it but since I'm not able to grind the blanks yet I handled it. Sheath was done by me as well. Maple from @Mike1950. Hope I did it justice!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Good looking knife, your handle turned out great !


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice- I like the dyed curly!!!


----------



## ClintW (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow that is nice! I love the curly maple!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 15, 2015)

Beautiful wood! Took the dye so well - looks like different species of wood. Chuck


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice work.


----------

